# Emulating Weber's Sweet & Tangy BBQ Seasoning



## wingrider (Jun 11, 2012)

Anybody got a recipe for a rub that they think comes out tasting a lot like the Weber's Grill Creations Sweet & Tangy seasoning. Note, NOT the sauce, the dry seasoning.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 11, 2012)

I don't have a recipe but here's the ingredients list for the seasoning. You might come up with a base and work from there.

Ingredients: salt, brown sugar, sugar, dehydrated tomato, garlic powder, chili pepper and other spices, onion powder, molasses, maltodextrin, soy sauce (wheat, soybeans, salt), soy flour, wheat starch, red pepper, extractives of paprika (color), natural smoke flavor, disodium inosinate and guanylate, white distilled vinegar, lecithin and less than 2% silicon dioxide to prevent caking. Contains soy and wheat. 6.75 oz


----------

